# Oh man



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

So Patricks boss told him that next week should be *the* week. As in the week they get the funding for the big project they are working on. Which would = a HUGE raise for Patrick and finally a steady income(his boss has been bad about paying him very late, like a month late). All of this sounds good in itself but if it does go through that means that within about 3 months we should be house shopping. Combined with my job (I get free vet visits, vaccinations are only $2 each and all major medical procedures at cost) this means that it looks like very VERY soon I will be taking a trip to Southern California to speak with the two breeders I have been in contact with about purchasing my new Bengal Queen. OMG I have spent the majority of my life looking forward to this and it might just happen soon!! If all goes as planned I should have my Queen within 6 months.

Prayers are needed that I make the right choice concerning which Queen to get and that everything goes smoothly. Dr. jones(one of the five vets I work with but like her the best) has offered to come with me to So.Cal. to inspect both breeders and their cats and help me choose. I LOVE her she cares soooo much! Jen (one of the techs) breeds Daschunds and has offered her help in getting me started. YAY!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

So happy to hear!! With all the bad talk going around about people "breeding" their cats, I hope this post serves as an example of the proper way to do it.

We all know that for some time you've been wanting to become a breeder. The key is you're taking your time. You're doing research, making sure everything in YOUR life is right before you start. I applaud you for that. So many people are dead set on simply "creating kittens" lately it makes me sick. 

You're in such a good position to start now, working for a vet so you have constant care and attention when you need it, as well as tons of information at your fingertips  I'd hate to say it as "you'll make money" like this, but at least you knwo with a good chunk of vet care already taken care of by being an employee, you're less likely to fall into a hole if you don't get off the ground immediately. I know you aren't in it for the money, as you shouldn't be. You truley love what you will be doing soon and are going about it the right way. Its just good to know that you have the possibility to NOT lose money to be a breeder. At least you know you can spend more on giving them the best life possible while they are with you 

Let us know any new info you get!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

WOW 8O Cool...cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Oh I still expect to lose money. It was never about the money. This is somthing I have wanted to do for over a decade and i'm thrilled it looks like it might just happen. I have been considering starting a journal to record my trials and tribulations on becoming a good breeder, maybe I could post it online and help others who really want to do it, do it right instead of throw two pedigreed cats together and wait for kittens.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I know it isn't about the money and that most good breeders lose money, but it COULD be the kind of loss that really hurts your every day life too and doesn't allow you to continue breeding... so its good that most of your costs will be lower than normal.

And a journal would be a great idea! Even if you don't post it online and its for you only, any tiny mistakes you make or even great things that happen... down the road you may forget about them when you really need to remember.

Just out of curiosity... will you just have the one Queen and use someone else's stud? Honestly I think it seems easier than having to keep two cats apart their entire lives. That's the one thing about breeding cats I don't really like is that the stud for the most part lives apart from the family, just because of typical male cat behaviors. Not to say they don't have a good life with loving people... its just kind of sad.

Do you have any websites of the breeders you're looking at getting your Queen from? I LOVE Bengals and would really like to see some of your options


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Yes I plan on using stud service. My queen will be show quality and I will be showing her as often as I can with my newly busy schedule (we were just told tonight our schedules will exactly match that of the vet we will be room teching for so it could mean 12, 13, or even 14 hour days yikes!) Once She starts doing well in the ring I am hoping to be able to pick and choose whom she gets ummm 'serviced' by. I will not spend so much time and effort getting, raising, and showing my queen only to mate her to an inferior stud.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow Payge -- I'm so happy for you! I for one, would love to read a journal. I wish more people went about it the right way like you are. Thinking lots of good thoughts for you and your husband over here.


----------

